
Show HN: IO – A minimalistic and anonymous editor - davidbyttow
https://bold.io
======
davidbyttow
Hello!

IO is an experiment. It's a free, lightweight editor for creative and
authentic publishing. ️

It's extremely easy to use and allows you to publish anonymously, under a
pseudonym, or as yourself. Our vision is to make writing and sharing your
thoughts easier than ever. The editor is a little rough around the edges, so
be gentle (many improvements are on the way!). We plan to build on this idea
in the coming weeks and months.

This is your blank canvas.

This project (started only a couple weeks ago!) is brought to you by a very
small team. We have much more to come in the near future! Meanwhile, please
email me at d@bold.io if you have any questions/suggestions or just want to
talk product. :-)

Meanwhile, kick the tires at [https://bold.io](https://bold.io) today,
bookmark it for later and publish freely any time.

More info: [https://bold.io/about-io-2016-12-06](https://bold.io/about-
io-2016-12-06)

P.S., this link is fun: [https://bold.io/random](https://bold.io/random)

------
thinkstorm
Fun - I like the assistants! But: how do you share an anonymous IO page with a
link ... anonymously (other than the random link)? What's the difference
between creating a pseudonym on twitter and also a pseudonym on medium etc.?

------
TeddyBones
I like it! :) Should be able to save to a local file though...

------
yonni
Slick! Lovin' this concept. Thanks!

